
Disney hotel workers try to stay ahead of the 'electronic whip' - tortilla
http://www.latimes.com/health/la-me-1019-lopez-disney-20111018,0,4593135.column
======
_delirium
Looks like American business has taken a page out of the Soviet management
playbook, though a bit late. This sort of inter-worker competition, with high
score lists being publicly posted, attempts to use high-quota workers to
motivate/shame/scare others to catch up, even adding "game-like" elements,
etc., were all popular motivational tools in Soviet factories. (Cf:
<http://www.kmjn.org/notes/soviet_gamification.html>)

------
bumbledraven
Gamification.

